# Outdoor Solar Shower



## Carol from Upto (Dec 29, 2008)

Does anyone use a portable outdoor shower like this?
I am buying diesel at the pump and spending 20.00 a week, mainly for hot water for showers.
I am looking for a low cost, low installation way to reduce shower costs for my family.
http://www.doheny.com/poolsupplies/Outdoor-Solar-Shower-With-Base.html
I will appreciate any input.
Thanks


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

That's very interesting. I imagine though that water in the base would have to heat up pretty hot if your mixing it with cold water from the garden hose. Then there is the issue of you can nver have enough hot water. How much water does the base hold? 

There are several diy solar design showers on the web including a few posted here.
It really depends on how much effort u want to put into it (building a platform & enclosure) or if u just want something like the link u posted.
You could also build a shower rod with an old hula hoop and hang it. Sand down a wood pallet for a platform. Lay the pallet over gravel.

I've been wanting to build a solar shower for years but I can't find a spot in my city lot that is quiet enough not to attract attention. It would be wondderful to turn off teh hot water heater for the Summer.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
I've accumulated a few solar shower projects here:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WaterHeating/water_heating.htm#Showers

From what I've heard they work fine through the summer and maybe into the fall.

Gary


----------



## Carol from Upto (Dec 29, 2008)

The base holds 5 gallons and then it is mixed with the hose.
I am thinking we might be able to get two short showers a day during the summer.
Anthing is better than hauling 5 gallons of diesel each week.
Minimum oil delivery is 100 gallons and at these prices.. plus, I try to do my part to keep oil consumption down in my little corner.


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

from a few weeks ago till october I use 150' of garden hose layed out on the lawn, but I have a very private yard YMMV


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

you can get those camping shower bags at Wal-mart for about $11. You could buy several for that amount of money.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

If you have pressurized water you can buy a cylindrical tank, mount it horizontally about 18" off the ground, plumb in a Temperature Pressure Relief (TPR) valve and when you want a shower you build a fire under the tank. I've taken many showers with systems like this, well most of them did NOT have a TPR valve but if I made one today it sure would.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

SquashNut said:


> you can get those camping shower bags at Wal-mart for about $11. You could buy several for that amount of money.


From folks who use them they are fine products.


----------

